# Low Level Light for Racking System



## Miss-Pepper (31 Oct 2018)

Hello all,

I will soon be setting up some aquarium racking systems. I'd like to include some easy low light tolerating plants but need help deciding what lights to purchase. I'd like a balance of bright enough for healthy plant growth and for me to see in, but not so bright the fish are uncomfortable and hide away. 

Plants I'm interested in using are: java moss; java fern; anubias; frogbit, brazilian pennywort (my corydoras used to lay eggs on this plant all the time) etc.

I'm currently looking into link-able strip light LEDs. I have 6, 120cm levels that need lighting so being able to reduce the plugs involved would be quite useful as well as the low costs. I've linked the light I was looking at below, one for each level, 113cm long 18W 1550lm and 4000k. I'd love some opinions on whether or not this could work for me as I'm finding it hard to imagine how bright that would be and if the colour temperature would work for plants and viewing fish.
Thank you

https://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Products/KBUCLED18.html


----------



## zozo (31 Oct 2018)

I would consider a DC 12 volt SMD led strip with a timer pwm dimmer.. 
Personaly i have very satisfying experience with these.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/5pc...-2-chips-18W-M-8520-LED-Hard/32373288003.html

Cheap, durable and easy to control can be connected in serie. 65 lumen per chip 36 chips per 50 cm if the sum is correct that would be +/- 2300 lum per unit of 50cm. Apply kit to the end caps and they are splash water proof.. Hook 'm to a TC420 with a correct PSU and you have timer and dimmer in 1.
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/free...lexible-LED-Strip-Lights-12V/32447610272.html

DC 12 volt the TC can take 4 amps per channel that is 48 watt. 1 metre is 18 watt x 2,5 metre is 45 watt. That makes 5 x 50cm units in serie per channel. And you deside the output intencity..

if you buy 10 pieces that would be $ 3.10 per piece.. If you need 4 you have 6 spare. What the heck if they burn out in a year, no tube can compete to that.. Swap 'm and your good to go again. But they don't, i've used these same strips for over 3 years and still rock and roll without issues. Of the 5 strips i had in use of only 1 strip had 3 dead chips in 3 years time. But i used them unprotected without cover, it probably was splashing water causing it. Used with cover no water can get to it..


----------



## Miss-Pepper (31 Oct 2018)

Wow thanks for the very detailed reply. I think I'll have to re-read this a few times to totally understand everything haha but seems a very good price. If I'm connecting in series, I have to do some wiring right? I've never attempted anything like that so could be...interesting! And sorry, what do you mean by applying kit to the end caps to make them splash proof? Would you say what I suggested is too low light then? If I really can't handle DIY at least that's just plug and play really!


----------



## zozo (31 Oct 2018)

Miss-Pepper said:


> Wow thanks for the very detailed reply. I think I'll have to re-read this a few times to totally understand everything haha but seems a very good price. If I'm connecting in series, I have to do some wiring right? I've never attempted anything like that so could be...interesting! And sorry, what do you mean by applying kit to the end caps to make them splash proof? Would you say what I suggested is too low light then? If I really can't handle DIY at least that's just plug and play really!



These strips come competely assambled with aluminium casing and cover with end caps to screw them agains any surface. They are virtualy plug and play. You can pull of the end caps and apply a bit of kit to them and put them back and apply some kit to the wiring hole, to prevent water vapor getting in and oxidize the strip. Ths makes them longer lasting in a damp invironment.

I have no idea if the tubes you linked to are sufficient. They mights just be for what you want. But they are AC 220, probably not dimable. If not enough than you need extra if to much you need to cover them with sheet matrial to make less bright. Next to that they are more expensive it is all a hassle if things need to be addapted. And still need a timer.. Than taking more output than you need for a cheaper price that also is easily dimable you actualy can't go wrong. For the money you save on the strips, you buy the controlller which is both, dimmer and timer. 

Those Alieexpress vendors are quite keen on service and like to satisfy their customers. They also are approachable for questions from their customers and are keen on positive feedback on their products. That's what sites like Ebay and Aliexpres thrive on.. Bad feedback makes possible sellers run away. 

I know standard these strips don't come to connect in serie. Than you have to solder a set of wires to the strips other end yourself.. But in this case drop the seller a message and ask if they can make it serie connectable for you. I know they can and probbaly will for a dollar per piece extra or something. For them it's peanuts, than they will have a connector at each end to plug 'm in serie. 

Just an idea.. It saves you money and likely some hassle to control it.


----------



## Miss-Pepper (31 Oct 2018)

zozo said:


> I know standard these strips don't come to connect in serie. Than you have to solder a set of wires to the strips other end yourself.. But in this case drop the seller a message and ask if they can make it serie connectable for you. I know they can and probbaly will for a dollar per piece extra or something. For them it's peanuts, than they will have a connector at each end to plug 'm in serie.
> 
> Just an idea.. It saves you money and likely some hassle to control it.



That's true, they might be able to help make things easier for me! I shall ask them and see what they say. Since they're 50cm long, should I get two for each 120cm level, so 12 lights in total? How many lights can I attach to the dimmer/timer? Sorry I struggle a bit with all this technical stuff haha.


----------



## zozo (31 Oct 2018)

Miss-Pepper said:


> That's true, they might be able to help make things easier for me! I shall ask them and see what they say. Since they're 50cm long, should I get two for each 120cm level, so 12 lights in total? How many lights can I attach to the dimmer/timer? Sorry I struggle a bit with all this technical stuff haha.



I can understand, technical stuff isn't always easy if it's not your field..  Tho this all is pretty basic and you do not need an indepht knowledge. It isn't more difficult than hanging a normal cieling light in your home. Straigh foreward DC power, red is + black is - keep + red on + red and - black on - black and you're good to go.

The controller has 5 channels each channel seperate can take 48 watt.. one 50 cm led strip is 9 watt 2 in serie is 18 watt, keep adding and your good to go with 2,5 metre strip or 5 x 50 cm in serie per channel. And you have 5 channels available.. So in total the controller can handle 25 of these 50 cm units. not that you need so much but yuo can. Room enough to play, or even extend your rack in the future.  This with 12 lights total you're at half the power it can handle...

Those strips have a pretty wide beam angle of 120°, you could give it try with 1 for a start, if you don't like it or it isn't sufficient than you need 2 or maybe 4 wit 2 + 2 side by side. That's hard to say and trail and error.

Only make sure you have a powerfull enough Power supply.. Totaly the controller can handle 250 watt. Thus if you take a DC 12 volt - 250 watt PSU you can power it up completely for the future. If you deside for example to suffice with 12 lights than buy a 120 watt PSU. Than if you decide to extend in the future you need to buy a stronger PSU again.


It all sounds or reads more complicated than it realy is..

Also read this about the controller.

http://www.tc420.net/

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/tc420-421.50781/page-5#post-529732


----------



## Miss-Pepper (31 Oct 2018)

zozo said:


> It all sounds or reads more complicated than it realy is..



You're telling me  haha but thank you so much, the more I read what you've explained and think about it, the more I think maybe I can do this!...If not with a little help from trusty Dad!

One more question though sorry, which colour did you pick when you bought them? Only white or cool white seems available.


----------



## zozo (31 Oct 2018)

Miss-Pepper said:


> You're telling me  haha but thank you so much, the more I read what you've explained and think about it, the more I think maybe I can do this!...If not with a little help from trusty Dad!
> 
> One more question though sorry, which colour did you pick when you bought them? Only white or cool white seems available.


Dad knows for sure don't worry.. And you still have UKAPS.. 

As said they like to communicate.. Ask for warm white (2700K) if you like that.. They have it  i know, but it's a color less in demand likely. Back then i ordered a combination of all colors since with the controler put different color per channel and you can mix your own till you like what you see. With for example make 1 color brither and dim the other..

But not to make too complicated. If i remeber correctly the White is 6500K and the Cool White is 10,000K.. Just white would look about most natural to grow plants. Actualy all white colors grow plants, what you like to see most is personal preference.

Also if you ask, can i combine colors on a lot of 10 or 12. lets say 4 of each color, the answer likely will be No problem miss pepper we can do!.. 
But as said thats personal preference i can't say what you like..


----------



## Miss-Pepper (31 Oct 2018)

zozo said:


> Dad knows for sure don't worry.. And you still have UKAPS..
> 
> But not to make too complicated. If i remeber correctly the White is 6500K and the Cool White is 10,000K.. Just white would look about most natural to grow plants. Actualy all white colors grow plants, what you like to see most is personal preference.



Thanks again zozo, you've been super helpful! White sounds like the one for me then, but I'll double check with the seller. I can't wait to get this project up and running!


----------



## zozo (31 Oct 2018)

Good luck,

I bet you're not alone and everybody here can't wait to see pics when you do.. 

And no thanks.. Glad to help and share my experiences..


----------



## Miss-Pepper (31 Oct 2018)

zozo said:


> Good luck,
> 
> I bet you're not alone and everybody here can't wait to see pics when you do..
> 
> And no thanks.. Glad to help and share my experiences..



Sorry just having a chat with my partner and he is just as confused as me haha. If 5 lights is 45w, and it can only take 48w maximum I'll have to get three of these TC420 for 12 lights? I want two 50cm lights over each 120cm length, I have two 120cm wide racks and 3 levels on each so essentially I'll need 4 lights linked in a series per level. I understand it's per channel but don't all the lights have to go through the common V+? So I'd still be capped at 5 lights correct? Trying to understand all of this but it's causing some brain melting


----------



## zozo (1 Nov 2018)

The TC420 can handle 48 watt per channel.. And it has 5 channels.. So thats 5 x 48 watt you can connect to it.

http://www.tc420.net/connecting-12v-LED-strips-to-the-TC420.php





Thus you can connect 5 of this strips in serie to channel 1.. Than you should connect to + red wire to the V+ output from the TC420 and the - black wire to teh CH1 output.

The next 5 strips in serie you connect the + red wire to the V+ output and the -black wire to the CH2 output.

And so on till all 5 channels are taken with if you want to in total with 25 strips maximun. 

I understand you want 12 strips? And 6 x 120 cm levels? That would be 2 strips per tamk? And it's a rack system? 6 tanks?
If you connect 4 strips in serie with 2 tanks per channel, than in the end you will have 3 channels taken and 2 channels free.

I do not know how your Rack is situated but it could look something like this in diagram.

Red = Positive lead 
Black = Negative lead




As you can see the wiring isn't more complicated than wirering AC 220 tubes..


----------



## zozo (1 Nov 2018)

Wire the TC420 like this

As you can see i created a little octopus with 5 wires connected to one fork pin connector that fits the V+ And each cable on the octopus has it own end connector again.


 

And use 1 fork connector per negative lead for each channel.. Works way easier than trying to freak multiple cablle ends under one connector.


----------



## Miss-Pepper (1 Nov 2018)

zozo said:


> Wire the TC420 like this
> 
> As you can see i created a little octopus with 5 wires connected to one fork pin connector that fits the V+ And each cable on the octopus has it own end connector again.
> 
> ...



That looks very tidy well done! Ah ok that's where we got confused. I thought even though it can take 48w per channel, that the positive output V+ could only take 48w as well! Spoken to the seller and they said they'd supply 6500k dimmable lights for so I'll order 15 (spares sound good). At least I'll feel very accomplished if I get this to work thank you for your patience.


----------



## rebel (1 Nov 2018)

Another consideration for you is to use one of these lights to colour balance the white to your taste. These lights have been tested by me in extreme humidity (40-100%) and temperatures (-4 to 45) and they have been rock solid!!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/LED...lgo_pvid=f6949df1-c06b-491c-9a9c-3c5cd287f6fa


----------

